# Evlas Oakwarden's Journal



## Mark Chance (Nov 20, 2006)

*The Heroes*






*Evlas Oakwarden*, high elf scout/fighter





*Isabeau Oakwarden*, high elf wizard/duskblade





*Bob*, human cleric of Pelor





*The Phoenix*, human warlock





*Taladin Meadowspring*, high elf warmage





*Daggertooth*, goblin ranger





*Quincy*, human fighter

*Erstwhile Allies*





*Taalc*, half-orc barbarian/ranger





*Thaddox*, halfling spirit shaman





*Toraga*, dwarf rogue


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 21, 2006)

*Our Adventure So Far*

_Hello! I really dropped the ball on this thread. I'm working on a summary of events that I've neglected to chronicle in order to give some context to the campaign as a whole. With luck, it'll be up in a few days._


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 28, 2006)

*Rescuing the Clerics*

_A more detailed account of our 26 May game session will go here. I've got the outline done. Now all I need to do is add more words._


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 5, 2006)

*What's Next?*

DM Terry is getting a bit burned out, so next game session I take the reins of power for a side adventure. As will be made more clear in the summary post that'll eventually be entered above, the heroes acquired title to a keep/mining outfit. After running off the evildoers who'd taken it over, the heroes offered the former mine-slaves a chance to stay on at the keep as freedmen. Among those who decided to stay was Daggertooth, a chaotic good goblin ranger, and several of his fellows.

When we meet to play again, DM Terry will take the role of Daggertooth. The heroes will hear all about how Daggertooth came to be a good-aligned ranger sold into slavery to orcish masters. They will also answer Daggertooth's request to journey deeper into the mountains than ever before in order to discover the ultimate fate of the female members of Daggertooth's clan as well as to put an end to the gang of slavers headquartered there.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 1, 2007)

Bump!


----------



## prospero63 (Jun 1, 2007)

I hear old Bob the Brewer was a certified bad ass when it came time to open a can on the gnolls... well, either that or he was so drunk as to be reckless...


----------

